# MTB-Marathon Wiesbaden



## Tauchsieder (8. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von einem permanenten Marathon???

Z.B. jedes vierte Wochenende samstags???

Dauer 6 Stunden, 120 Kilometer, 1800 Höhenmeter???

Müßte allerdings in oder der näheren Umgebung von Wiesbaden sein, denn Rad aus dem Keller holen und in's Auto packen ist nicht. Es sei denn, es macht noch jemand aus Wiesbaden mit und wir fahren gemeinsam wo hin.


Gruß

Tauchsieder


----------



## Lutz (8. Oktober 2001)

Tja, das mit dem Marathon-Fahren ist bei mir jetzt kein Thema mehr, da zeitlich bedingt die Saison für mich gelaufen ist.
ABER: Wir könnten zusammen gerne im Frühjahr (ab Ende Feb/Anfang März), wenn ich mit meinem Kollegen aus Hofheim trainiere (immer Sonntags, solange bis die Form stimmt) gemeinsam unsere Runden drehen. Wir trainieren dabei auf Wettkampfniveau. Zugegeben: Anfangs ist es noch etwas zäh, aber nach etwa drei bis vier Wochen wird es wesentlich besser. Wir fahren dabei etwa 80km und 1800-2000hm Singletrail und Schotterautobahn im Marathon-Stil mit hohem Tempo. 
Wenn Du Interesse hast....


Grüße
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tauchsieder (9. Oktober 2001)

Hi Lutz,

die Saison ist bei mir voraussichtlich erst mit der Umstellung MESZ/MEZ vorbei (letztes Oktoberwochenende).
Februar/März dagegen sind die Monate, in denen ich kältebedingt wenig fahre und dann fast ausschließlich Hessenaue.

Fährst Du bis Februar/März gar nicht mehr oder nur weniger. Ich meine, wir könnten ja eine Kennenlerntour machen. An einem Samstag oder Sonntag vier Stunden ausradeln ohne dabei die Muskeln unnötig zu übersäuern oder den andern abhängen zu müssen.

Jetzt am Samstag treffe ich mich um 13.30Uhr mit ein paar Leuten im Wiesbadener Nerotal (am WTHC). Es wird ein lockerer Ausritt, schließlich ist die Saison vorbei. 

bis denn

Gerd


----------



## Timo (9. Oktober 2001)

Hey, da würde ich auch gerne mitfahren. 

Wo soll es denn hingehen?


Grüsse
Timo


----------



## Tauchsieder (9. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Timo,

der Nase nach...

mfG

Tauchsieder


----------



## Lutz (9. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Tauchsieder _
> *Fährst Du bis Februar/März gar nicht mehr oder nur weniger. Ich meine, wir könnten ja eine Kennenlerntour machen. An einem Samstag oder Sonntag vier Stunden ausradeln ohne dabei die Muskeln unnötig zu übersäuern oder den andern abhängen zu müssen.
> 
> Jetzt am Samstag treffe ich mich um 13.30Uhr mit ein paar Leuten im Wiesbadener Nerotal (am WTHC). Es wird ein lockerer Ausritt, schließlich ist die Saison vorbei.
> ...



Jau, das ist ein Angebot, allerdings nicht dieses Wochenende. Ich bin momentan total 'ausgebucht' mit Arbeit und nochmehr Arbeit, so daß ich fast garnicht kurzfristig planen kann. Aber wenn Du an einem  anderen Datum Zeit hast, läßt sich das evtl. einrichten. Da ich aber unmotorisiert bin und aus Frankfurdistan komme, sollten wir uns irgendwo "in der Mitte" treffen, denn mit der S-Bahn bis WI ist ne lange Strecke und meine Form ist nicht mehr so, daß ich da mal so rüber fahre..
Viel Spaß am Samstag,
Lutz


----------



## Tauchsieder (9. Oktober 2001)

Hi Lutz,

also von hier aus losgefahren kommt erst Breckenheim, Wallau, Diedenbergen ... und dann muß da auch schon Hofheim wo sein...
vielleicht Hofheim??? Östlich Hofheim kenn ich nicht, nördlich wär dann schon ...  Lorsbach, Eppstein,  ach und Kelkheim ist da auch noch wo... aber bis da hin, bin ich auch schon locker ne Stunde unterwegs...
na ja, mal sehen...
Wir bleiben in Kontakt...bis übernächstes Wochenende is ja noch Zeit.

Gruß

Tauchsieder


----------

